

How to Become a Better Product Leader - ceekay
https://blog.orangecaffeine.com/how-to-become-a-better-product-manager-948f8ffa7881

======
dcarreras
I read quite a bit about leadership and have even graduated from a couple
leadership programs. During this time I have learned many lessons including,
"When you're green you're growing, when you're ripe you rot". Thank you for
this article because in order to be great one must never stop learning and
relearning truths. Even the greatest team can fail without proper leadership
and vision.

